
The Privacy Card Issuing API - e1ven
https://blog.privacy.com/introducing-the-privacy-card-issuing-api/
======
bradknowles
An API for issuing cards is nice.

But where is their API for extracting your transaction information? How can I
reconcile all my budgets, when the charges show up at my bank as
“Privacy.com”, but I have no way to get bulk information from the privacy.com
website itself as to which transaction was which?

Sure, I could scrape the doom-scrolling website, but I shouldn’t have to do
that.

------
kunle
Used (and worked with) Privacy for a while. Really like it.

